# 13 weeks & struggling



## Vinta (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi all hoping for some help!

Am type 1 had my hba1c at 49 pre pregnancy and first trimester has been so so tough! 

Sickness and a lot of hypos which has lead to non stop over eating! I just can't seem to get myself into my normal routine and am reaching for things I shouldn't be then beating myself up I shouldn't be eating it??

Any advice appreciated x


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 18, 2019)

Vinta said:


> Hi all hoping for some help!
> 
> Am type 1 had my hba1c at 49 pre pregnancy and first trimester has been so so tough!
> 
> ...


Hi Vinta
I am sorry I cannot be of any help with managing pregnancy, but I know that there are others on here who can help you with that.
I know that many things just make our management more difficult, and all we can do is the best we can. Don’t beat yourself up.  Just keep in touch on here and there will be someone along at some point who can advise.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 18, 2019)

Sorry you're having a hard time 
I can't help, as diagnosed after my pregnancies, but two posters spring to mind that may be able to help, @grainger and @PhoebeC  so have tagged them in


----------



## grainger (Feb 18, 2019)

Hey!

Firstly congratulations. Secondly - be kind to yourself!!!

Pregnancy in my experience is a mine field. Your ratios and requirements will continually change throughout each trimester and all you can do is your best to keep levels as regulated as possible. My first pregnancy I hypo’d throughout my first trimester, but then as my pregnancy progressed I grew more and more resistant to insulin. My second I fought permanently high blood sugars and had severe morning sickness which meant that I ate for England during the first trimester. I now have 2 healthy boys. 

You are doing fantastically - just take each day as it comes and just do your best. Plus try to enjoy it.

Advice - try and find a couple of carb free snacks that you can stomach/ enjoy and keep them near you at all moments, will help with cravings and you might find it easier to regulate. 
- continue to post on here... I found this place so reassuring and helpful throughout both my pregnancies. 
- give yourself a break! You are growing a human. That human might want pizza, pasta, crisps etc - there is only so much you can do. Just keep testing and giving yourself insulin whenever you eat.

I hope you start to feel more at ease soon. I hope too you have a great diabetes team around you - use them as much as you need. No question or worry is wrong and they will be there to support you.

Hope this helps a little. Xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 20, 2019)

Firstly don't beat yourself up, at all, about any level or what you are eating etc.

Its hard being diabetic, its hard being pregnant, but both together is beyond! Any medical person who tells you that you could do better etc doesn't know how it is in your shoes, and I would take their advice, but don't take it as a reflect on how much effort you are putting in.

This said it isn't impossible, and some of the more hardly or brave like @grainger  have done it again. 

I had no insulin resistance at all, I was always sick with lows, less then 5 and I would be sick. I had to eat and eat the whole 7 and half months otherwise I would spend the whole day throwing up, but not able to get them up again.

I had to test in the night, and eat most nights to stay level. 

I ate for England throughout the whole pregnancy, or I was then in the championships for the most sickness in England. 

So if you can only eat crisps or whatever else to stop being sick then eat them. It wont cause any harm. And as long as you try and eat varied and do eat the right things to you are fine.

Plus if you crave it eat it, the sales of wheatbix and pork pies went through the roof when I was pregnant, but I just needed then. 

And don't eat what turns your stomach, you don't need that each annoyance in your life.

She's now 8 and is perfect, I would do it again for her tomorrow. But not another one haha! 

We are here for you, so ask away or moan or whatever, even if we don't know the solution, you are not alone. And we know how hard it is.


----------



## grainger (Feb 20, 2019)

PhoebeC said:


> This said it isn't impossible, and some of the more hardly or brave like @grainger  have done it again.



Think that just makes me mental!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 20, 2019)

There again - even if not diabetic it's perfectly possible to throw up constantly for the whole 9 months and give birth to a perfect baby - you can't predict anything - and thank the Lord that people do stick with it else the human race wouldn't exist.


----------

